# Nevada here I come!!!!!



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Kind of bummed out had my mind set on Arizona and already started doing the research of schools and stuff.

The military sure can throw some curve balls. Arizona had one opening for my rank and it was third on the dream sheet.

Nellis AFB had one opening but I did not have it on my dream sheet, most guys I know would rather go there so I figured I had Arizona bagged.

I hope Nevada has some decent schools and crap tons of coyotes.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Hey, don't fret. Nevada has some of the best coyote hunting in the west, and gobs of open country. I could think of worse posts to get. Glad to hear you'll be coming home. Welcome back and thanks for your service.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Always wanted to go hunt yotes in Nevada! Go get em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well it could be worse. At least you'll know someone in the neighborhood. Keep me posted on when you'll be here.

You too Wayne.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

For some reason I cannot get quote to work (been off the forums too long I guess) Thanks JT I am going to be glad to be back.

Don I sure would like to meet up with you sometime and hunt, would be an honor for me.

Thinking about looking in Henderson, heard the schools around Nellis were bad to say the least.

If you had to guess guys, how much would it cost me to have three long rifles shipped from NC to Nevada. Just a rough estimate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You get here and we'll hunt.

Henderson is much better. All the s how here are overcrowded

I shipped one in a hard case from AZ to CO for 35 but that was a few years ago.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I have to take a hunter safety course  . Never had to before in other states. How about for coyotes?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't even need a hunting license to hunt Coyotes in Nevada. The downside is that if you see a bobcat, mountain lion you are SOL


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I will have to get my hunting license.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

You can ship long guns to yourself and save a few bucks, instead of shipping to a dealer. Look at local gun shops for boxes, because sometimes you can get them free. Don't pack with newspapers; use bubble wrap.

This from BATF: A person may ship a firearm to himself or herself in care of another person in the State where he or she intends to hunt or engage in any other lawful activity. The package should be addressed to the owner. Persons other than the owner should not open the package and take possession of the firearm.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Ok did not know you could ship them to your self that just makes too much sense, you would think that would be illegal in todays world. I have decided I am just going to take leave en route and pick guns up myself. Its going to be a long drive from NC.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Have a safe journey, singlesix.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thank you glenway


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Almost moved there myself. As the Mrs. wanted to relocate there I like Az. better but I wanted to apse her. After moving she changed her mind and we came back to Cali. Due to her being disabled and not having the same med coverage there as here. The cost of living is so much lower there my retirement income would have gone much farther. But her medical needs out weighted that.


----------

